# Club Wyndham bonnet creek 2BR deluxe, March 13 -20



## andrewfc

Club Wyndham bonnet creek

2 Bedroom deluxe unit, 2 Bath

7days/ 6nights

$450

Please PM me if you are interested 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Limace

Today is March 4?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andrewfc

It was a typo error, I’ve corrected it. Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pangodad

which 4 nights?


----------



## TLKTCK

I have sent the money through zelle at approx 12:30 today eastern time but still have not received a confirmation.


----------



## pangodad

which 4 nights did you get?


----------



## TLKTCK

It was for 7 nights march 13 through the 20th


----------



## dioxide45

TLKTCK said:


> It was for 7 nights march 13 through the 20th


Odd, the actual post says 7days/6nights...

Did you get a confirmation?


----------



## TLKTCK

No still have no confirmation   In fairness, he has contacted me a few times but he has never gave me a confirmation number. At this point, I feel this is a scam but I could be wrong. He stated that I should have gotten an email by now but I have not. I really was wondering if he has sold anything to anyone else ?


----------



## TLKTCK

I mispoke about the time 7 days and six nights would be fine.


----------



## dioxide45

TLKTCK said:


> I mispoke about the time 7 days and six nights would be fine.


Well, the checkin and checkout dates would indicate 7 nights. I was just pointing out the inconsistency.


----------



## Cmacksoud

TLKTCK said:


> I mispoke about the time 7 days and six nights would be fine.


He contacted me about the same dates. I was unsure about the transaction. Have you been able to get a confirmation?


----------



## TLKTCK

No confirmation and no response from the seller.


----------



## TLKTCK

What time did he contact you ?


----------



## dioxide45

This is rather discouraging. New BBS member that just registered a few days ago. Not a registered TUG Member either. Something to be wary of. I do hope they come through for you and this isn't a scam. I wonder if posting rentals in the LMR forum should require TUG Membership? @TUGBrian


----------



## TUGBrian

just registered a week ago as a guest, first few posts were asking for bonnet creek rentals, then posting one himself a few days later.

so many red flags here    would urge you to reverse your payment or file a dispute with zelle immediately!

I truly hope anyone renting uses at least a bare minimum of verification before money is sent!









						How to Verify if a Timeshare Rental is Legitimate
					

A checklist and advice on how to verify a Timeshare rental is legitimate and avoid scams



					tug2.net


----------



## dioxide45

TUGBrian said:


> just registered a week ago as a guest, first few posts were asking for bonnet creek rentals, then posting one himself a few days later.
> 
> so many red flags here    would urge you to reverse your payment or file a dispute with zelle immediately!
> 
> I truly hope anyone renting uses at least a bare minimum of verification before money is sent!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How to Verify if a Timeshare Rental is Legitimate
> 
> 
> A checklist and advice on how to verify a Timeshare rental is legitimate and avoid scams
> 
> 
> 
> tug2.net


This is certainly great information, but I find this one odd;

_Ask the owner to send you a copy of their deed, *with their address blacked out.*_
Why should someone who is renting out their timeshare hide their address. I get privacy and all, but if someone is legitimately putting their week out there for rent, they should be willing to not hide information.


----------



## pangodad

he asked me on a number of occasions for proof I had a reservation. I gave him reservation numbers.


----------



## dioxide45

pangodad said:


> he asked me on a number of occasions for proof I had a reservation. I gave him reservation numbers.


Who are you referring to?


----------



## pangodad

andrewfc


----------



## dioxide45

pangodad said:


> andrewfc


Got it, so this was in reference to the rental want post.


----------



## pangodad

correct


----------



## CCdad

Asked for copy of the reservation as proof of ownership of the timeshare. 

Obviously may not understand that a Wyndham owner can book at any resort within 10 months of the day the search is made.

Like pangodad I supplied only non-account information on one of their wanted posts, but never heard back. Obviously as Brian has indicated there were red flags when I saw him post an available LMTR reservation.

Others have recently posted on the LMTR wanted board but don't have the courtesy to follow up for people trying to help. One claims to be a Wyndham owner (Jamey Ellis). Apparently wants a deal but won't define the monetary parameters they're willing to work with. Therefore folks are wasting their time trying to satisfy the request.


----------



## Cmacksoud

TLKTCK said:


> What time did he contact you ?


Around 6pm this evening.  He called me from 9196280698
I hope u can get in touch


----------



## TLKTCK

Cmacksoud said:


> Around 6pm this evening.  He called me from 9196280698
> I hope u can get in touch


Thank you


----------



## Sandi Bo

Even if you haven't received the confirmation email (giving the benefit of the doubt - a typo perhaps) - you can call Bonnet Creek - they would look the reservation up under your name and could confirm you have a reservation.

Agree on all the red flags and such on this, hope it works out for you.


----------



## Jamey Ellis

This is a con job.

The seller never sent me my confirmation either.

PayPal protection works...don't leave home without it.


----------



## dioxide45

Jamey Ellis said:


> This is a con job.
> 
> The seller never sent me my confirmation either.
> 
> PayPal protection works...don't leave home without it.


What did you try to rent from them? The same week that @TLKTCK was renting?


----------



## Sandi Bo

Jamey Ellis said:


> This is a con job.
> 
> The seller never sent me my confirmation either.
> 
> PayPal protection works...don't leave home without it.


Can also validate the person a bit more, as well. Are they a paid member of TUG, how long have they been a member here, check other posts and listings. Do your homework.  Sorry @TLKTCK, I hope this works out for you.


----------



## jules54

I agree you should have to be a Tug member to post want to rent and folks that have resorts to be rented. Any reasonable person who travels would know that 15.00 will be some of the best money they ever spent. Also folks asking Tuggers to look for discounted rates for somebody that is looking for a resort vacation should respond even if the answer is no I don’t want your resort and say thank you.


----------



## Jamey Ellis

dioxide45 said:


> What did you try to rent from them? The same week that @TLKTCK was renting?


Yes


----------



## dioxide45

I wonder if initially they weren't trying to fish for a fake confirmation so they could use that if anyone ever requested proof of a reservation .


----------



## TUGBrian

went ahead and banned them to ensure the arent able to communicate with anyone else to scam.


----------



## Cmacksoud

TUGBrian said:


> went ahead and banned them to ensure the arent able to communicate with anyone else to scam.


@TUGBrian he is coming back to me under the user name - Llsag.  Just in case I want to check this one out too.  I did not engage. Thank you for your support


----------



## dioxide45

@Jamey Ellis Did you ever get any resolution to this. I am seeing another posting following the same pattern.


----------



## js203

@TUGBrian  I am the newest victim. I believe it was from the same person but under a different username veildark. He used the same number 919-618-0689 to text me. He claimed he had a Hyatt Pinon Pointe week  (5/28-6/4/21) that I was looking for for $1200. I had several successful transactions on this forum before so ever though there were many red flags during our exchange, I let my guard down and Zelle'd him the money. And have not heard from him since.


----------



## dioxide45

js203 said:


> @TUGBrian  I am the newest victim. I believe it was from the same person but under a different username veildark. He used the same number 919-618-0689 to text me. He claimed he had a Hyatt Pinon Pointe week  (5/28-6/4/21) that I was looking for for $1200. I had several successful transactions on this forum before so ever though there were many red flags during our exchange, I let my guard down and Zelle'd him the money. And have not heard from him since.


How did you find the person? Through the TUG Marketplace? I don't see any rentals offered by this user on the LMR forum.


----------



## Sandi Bo

dioxide45 said:


> How did you find the person? Through the TUG Marketplace? I don't see any rentals offered by this user on the LMR forum.


I think @js203 posted in the LMR wanted thread, and the scammer messaged him. 

I like the idea of posting in the LMR-Offered thread requiring you to be a member of TUG, that might help somewhat.  But in this case, it would not have helped @js203

Thinking about it, those posting in the LMR-Wanted threads are probably bigger/better targets. And this scammer seems to have figured that out :-(


----------



## CCdad

js203 said:


> @TUGBrian  I am the newest victim. I believe it was from the same person but under a different username veildark. He used the same number 919-618-0689 to text me. He claimed he had a Hyatt Pinon Pointe week  (5/28-6/4/21) that I was looking for for $1200. I had several successful transactions on this forum before so ever though there were many red flags during our exchange, I let my guard down and Zelle'd him the money. And have not heard from him since.



The best thing to do is file a police report with as much details as you can supply; even if the cell phone that's being used is a burner phone.  

What they're doing is likely a felony since it crosses interstate lines.  And trust me, our government can track the person if enough folks put them on notice what's been going on.


----------



## js203

I posted In rental wanted, and he responded via DM. In hindsight there were so many red flags that I overlooked. 

1. User registered date 3/6. I checked his profile but it doesn’t have a year, so I didn’t thought it meant 3/6/21. I thought it was one of those “profile incomplete “.

2. He had 3 recent posts. Looked like he was looking for a rental and got it. That made me think he was one of tuggers. I was using Tapatalk and I don’t think it distinguishes guest vs paid user, but maybe I was not looking at the right place. 

3. I did not ask for verification of his reservation. 

4. He asked to send payment via PayPal F&F, Zelle, or Cash app. And he repeatedly asked for a screenshot of the payment. I sent the screenshot via the email associated with his Zelle, and he asked for it again when he texted me. 

5. Users I have dealt with on this forum were all very friendly and he was not. Very “business like”. 

6. I asked if the unit have a view , he said yes it has a Mountain View. After I sent payment, I asked him for the unit number (should have asked earlier), he said it will be in the email confirmation that I will get “by today runs out”. 

7. I asked for a week any time in May/ early June, he offered 5/28-6/4 Memorial Day weekend. Too good to be true? 

8. His enrolled name with Zelle was “Christmas”. ( how ironic). He gave me a PayPal account by mistake. When I checked that PayPal account , it wasn’t accepting payment. ( maybe got shutdown?) I didn’t even ask to send deposit first.


----------



## TUGBrian

yet another reminder that for rentals you have to do at least a bare minimum of verification.

in nearly every instance red flags are ignored, money is lost   These scams will never go away while they remain successful in getting people to send money without question.









						How to Verify if a Timeshare Rental is Legitimate
					

A checklist and advice on how to verify a Timeshare rental is legitimate and avoid scams



					tug2.net
				





I am very sorry that you were another victim of this .  

what was the new username, ill be happy to ban it however they can just re-register again for free.


----------



## js203

Veildark


----------



## TUGBrian

gone


----------



## Sandi Bo

I would suggest updating the article and putting less emphasis on verifying a reservation. For a scammer, that's pretty easy, right? Making it up, or having something someone can call about. I could rent the same room 10 times (isn't that one thing scammers do)?

Much more important to verify the person you are renting from, IMO. And it goes both ways (yes, I google people and check em out sometimes).


----------



## dioxide45

Report a Scam | Zelle
					






					www.zellepay.com
				




I suggest also reporting this to Zelle, perhaps they can shut down the account tied to the phone number.


----------



## Paumavista

Interesting discussion.......


----------



## TUGBrian

Sandi Bo said:


> I would suggest updating the article and putting less emphasis on verifying a reservation. For a scammer, that's pretty easy, right? Making it up, or having something someone can call about. I could rent the same room 10 times (isn't that one thing scammers do)?
> 
> Much more important to verify the person you are renting from, IMO. And it goes both ways (yes, I google people and check em out sometimes).



IMO I would never rent from an owner where the name/payment/contact info differs from the reservation/ownership info.

I have yet to encounter a scam where the actual owner is the one doing the scam etc.  Not saying it cant possibly ever happen, but the verification guidelines work to weed out the vast majority of the scams very effectively.  In both the cases above there were a number of huge red flags that were ignored.  There is very little we can do in those situations. 

At the end of the day, if it just doesnt seem right you should walk away or at the very least utilize a method of payment that provides you with more tracking/dispute/refund options.   I am pretty sure there is no disputing any zelle payment regardless of the situation period?

Ill happily update the article to include more suggestions, anything that helps folks avoid scammers!  But if those suggestions continue to be ignored, we will keep seeing posts like these.


----------



## CCdad

What this person did multiple times was privately contact TUG members and guests posting on both the LMTR listing boards. 

He sought out the reservation verification from those TUG members offering a LMTR week (me included). Then once he got that owner to divulge their proof of the reservation, he sought out unwitting renters using that same reservation as proof that the transaction appeared to be legit. 

In this OP’s case he made it up all along.


----------



## Sandy VDH

I am super cautious about renting out to other people, I go out of my way to show my years on TUG, offer referrals etc.  There are way to may red flags here, not all tuggers are long time members.    

Before you send any money, check and double check.  Always so sorry for those who are scam victims.


----------



## VacationForever

It reminds me of scammers listing other people's home for rent.  Hope there is someway that we can get law enforcement on this scammer.


----------



## am1

Very sad to hear and what I miss most (besides the money) is getting people on a great vacation without having to go tens of thousand in debt and not even getting the week they want/need.  Mega renting is not all evil.  I had guests call the resort (Bonnet Creek  was the worst) and the resort not only not confirm the reservation that was in the guest name but no mention that I send hundreds of guests there a year and dozens of reservations there for the timeframe.  Very unhelpful, clueless or trying to make me look bad on purpose.


----------

